# When is the last day for snowmaking



## prsboogie (Jan 27, 2016)

So in the year that wasn't I was wondering what the consensus is on last day of snowmaking? Do you think areas will go later into the winter/early spring if Temps allow since they didn't spend a lot in late fall/early winter?
And  go....


----------



## yeggous (Jan 27, 2016)

Word for the hill at Bretton Woods is they have one more week planned. Typically they would be done already.


----------



## JDMRoma (Jan 27, 2016)

In NH probably right after Mass Vacation ! That's usually the norm but who knows this year


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## andrec10 (Jan 27, 2016)

I know Catamount plans on another snowmaking period after the warmup. Hunter...no idea.


----------



## hammer (Jan 27, 2016)

JDMRoma said:


> In NH probably right after Mass Vacation ! That's usually the norm but who knows this year
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


This is what I usually remember.  Even in good snow years attendance drops off after that time.


----------



## Puck it (Jan 27, 2016)

Usual is mid Feb.  but K blows in March on SS.  I have seen Sunapee blow in March also one year.  It depends on budgets.


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 27, 2016)

I just can't see how we will see the end of March this season the way things are right now. What a shame, especially coming off last season which was so damn good. There's always hope for the early March dump I guess, right?


----------



## Quietman (Jan 27, 2016)

It was an exception to the rule, but in the blowtorch spring of 2012. SR turned the guns back on for many trails in late March, and gained a very large number of Brit vacationers in early April that were turned away from an early closing that year at K.


----------



## joshua segal (Jan 28, 2016)

It's probably not a specific date, but when the mountain feels that they have adequate base of snow to get them through Presidents' Week. Last year, a lot of places shut down snowmaking by late January.  There are of course a few of the late-season areas who keep going much longer. And a few, who have late-season commitments, such as "the British Invasion" for which they need to ensure adequate snow cover.


----------



## dlague (Jan 28, 2016)

The way this winter has gone I am sure there will be an extension to the normal snowmaking schedule especially will the warm up next week.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## joshua segal (Jan 28, 2016)

dlague said:


> The way this winter has gone I am sure there will be an extension to the normal snowmaking schedule especially will the warm up next week.



It's all speculation, but these snowless winters usually have bad skier visit numbers, no matter how much snowmaking is done. In these seasons, late snowmaking pushes (beyond Feb. vacation) often are not justifiable by anticipated revenues.  In other words, there are areas whose management is smart enough to stop throwing good money away; suck up the season (with its losses) and move on to the next season.


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 28, 2016)

Someone else pointed out that the only real key is to get through President's Day week. 

I don't think that the resorts will make any more snow than they need to given the large drop in revenues.  At this point I think that they are in survival mode and are reigning in expenses as much as possible.


----------



## ss20 (Jan 28, 2016)

Presisdent's week.  Big or small, all ski areas will blow till that week.  Then, after that, big or small, all ski areas shutdown after that week.  This is pretty much standard across the industry.  Unless your name is Sunday River or Killington, you won't see snowmaking past that week.


----------



## machski (Jan 28, 2016)

Puck it said:


> Usual is mid Feb.  but K blows in March on SS.  I have seen Sunapee blow in March also one year.  It depends on budgets.



They have not done that for years.  They will stack it in February and shut their system off March 1st.  SR pretty much the same, but they will turn them on in March in extreme situations.

Back in the 90's, K and SR would make snow right into the beginning of April.  Those days are long gone unfortunately.  Gas may be cheap to some extent again, but electric rates are just as high.


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 28, 2016)

K usually sends back their leased diesel compressors around mid-February. They can still make snow & do with their in house electric compressors after that but mostly on Skyelark/Superstar only. If I remember right the Superstar glacier was completed around the first week of March last season when they had the hoses stretched out overhead of the trail at the top. That was the end of snowmaking.


----------



## slatham (Jan 28, 2016)

As noted above, I find it hard to believe anyone makes snow past Presidents Weekend. Exceptions would be areas building base for late season turns that they have a rep for (SS at K, steins at 'Bush, etc).

As for the comment on no late March skiing - way way too early to call that. Its not even Feb yet. The last two seasons saw most of the snow fall in Feb and March. Heck, 2 years ago the first real Pow day at Magic was Feb 5th (MLK has one run, like this year) and they made APRIL!


----------



## ss20 (Jan 28, 2016)

February is supposed to be REALLY cold after we get some rain next Wednesday.  Good snowmaking temps + no melting + active storm pattern.  Don't write off good conditions yet.


----------



## dlague (Jan 28, 2016)

slatham said:


> As noted above, I find it hard to believe anyone makes snow past Presidents Weekend. Exceptions would be areas building base for late season turns that they have a rep for (SS at K, steins at 'Bush, etc).
> 
> As for the comment on no late March skiing - way way too early to call that. Its not even Feb yet. The last two seasons saw most of the snow fall in Feb and March. Heck, 2 years ago the first real Pow day at Magic was Feb 5th (MLK has one run, like this year) and they made APRIL!



I like the way you think!


----------



## cdskier (Jan 28, 2016)

dlague said:


> I like the way you think!



Agreed! The season is still young!


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 28, 2016)

ss20 said:


> February is supposed to be REALLY cold after we get some rain next Wednesday.  Good snowmaking temps + no melting + active storm pattern.  Don't write off good conditions yet.


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 28, 2016)

Because the Weather Channel is most accurate


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 28, 2016)

Newpylong said:


> Because the Weather Channel is most accurate



Just posting not commenting.


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 28, 2016)

God I hope it aint so.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Jan 28, 2016)

Smellytele said:


>



Throw out the first handful of days, and I'll take the under on that. 

This is the worst of it, then it should turn cold.


----------



## VTKilarney (Jan 28, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> This is the worst of it, then it should turn cold.



But with snowmaking winding down cold only helps if there is also snow.


----------



## NYDB (Jan 28, 2016)

Man, It looks like I picked the wrong winter to stop sniffing glue.  

Will places like Magic even make it through 4 days in the mid 40's and an inch of rain?


----------



## dlague (Jan 28, 2016)

NY DirtBag said:


> Man, It looks like I picked the wrong winter to stop sniffing glue.
> 
> Will places like Magic even make it through 4 days in the mid 40's and an inch of rain?



It is going to hurt!  Trails with thin bases will close and not just at Magic.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Whitey (Jan 28, 2016)

NY DirtBag said:


> Man, It looks like I picked the wrong winter to stop sniffing glue.
> 
> Will places like Magic even make it through 4 days in the mid 40's and an inch of rain?



This winter we've got a blind date with Destiny. And it looks like she's ordered the lobster.


----------



## Whitey (Jan 28, 2016)

NY DirtBag said:


> Man, It looks like I picked the wrong winter to stop sniffing glue.
> 
> Will places like Magic even make it through 4 days in the mid 40's and an inch of rain?



This winter we've got a blind date with Destiny. And it looks like she's ordered the lobster.


----------



## prsboogie (Jan 28, 2016)

Holding out hope for two late winter dumps!!
It's always the wrong week to stop sniffing glue!!!


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 29, 2016)

Outer Limits lit up.....


----------



## wtcobb (Jan 29, 2016)

Above average February and rain? Surely you can't be serious!

Sent from my Verizon Wireless Speak and Spell using Tapatalk.


----------



## mishka (Jan 29, 2016)

Cannon  have snow making blasting all over the place today. I spoke with a couple people from their crew and was told  maybe couple more weeks to go also they said most of our other places in MW area all done with snowmaking.


----------



## Los (Feb 2, 2016)

From Cannon's snow report this afternoon: 

"Moving forward, we'll continue to be aggressive with snowmaking at every opportunity with no specific end date in sight. We're committed to making winter happen for you here @ Cannon!" 

Sounds good to me!


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 3, 2016)

Los said:


> From Cannon's snow report this afternoon:
> 
> "Moving forward, we'll continue to be aggressive with snowmaking at every opportunity with no specific end date in sight. We're committed to making winter happen for you here @ Cannon!"
> 
> Sounds good to me!



So this would lead you to believe that Cannon owns their compressors since everyone else will sending them back. 
Thanks to the FSC I'm sure !



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SnowRock (Feb 3, 2016)

From Stowe's report today:

Our snowmaking team proved once again that they will take advantage of any opportunity to make snow by running the snow guns yesterday and last night on Upper Main Street, the Main Street Headwall, and in the Mansfield & Spruce Peak base areas. We do plan to continue snowmaking this morning for as long as temperatures permit on Main Street, so please note there will be no groomed route down today from the top of the Sensation Quad. - See more at: http://www.stowe.com/ski-ride/conditions/#sthash.x9HfpJp3.dpuf


----------



## yeggous (Feb 4, 2016)

Wildcat is starting a resurfacing push tonight. Starting with Lynx then on to Polecat, both top to bottom.

Attitash is planning to blow on several trails too.

Bretton Woods almost never blows this late in the season, but they too are planning to go back at it.


----------



## tumbler (Feb 4, 2016)

Sugarbush states that they are but I'm sure of their quick resurfacing capaibilities since they have to move so much land equipment around from trail to trail.  Not all trails have towers.


----------



## Edd (Feb 4, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Wildcat is starting a resurfacing push tonight. Starting with Lynx then on to Polecat, both top to bottom.



They need it. Here today. Sun is out so I think it's about to be good but it was icy as hell earlier.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 5, 2016)

Edd said:


> They need it. Here today. Sun is out so I think it's about to be good but it was icy as hell earlier.



I may opt for Crotched on Sunday instead of Wildcat.  Between the bit of natural and their ability to resurface quickly, it might be the better play.


I fly home from being in Seattle all week later today.  It will be strange seeing snow on the ground at home.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 5, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> I may opt for Crotched on Sunday instead of Wildcat.  Between the bit of natural and their ability to resurface quickly, it might be the better play.
> 
> 
> I fly home from being in Seattle all week later today.  It will be strange seeing snow on the ground at home.



The Crotch probably got 3-4" today. Wildcat an inch maybe 2


----------



## dlague (Feb 5, 2016)

Rumor has it that Ragged may be throwing in the towel on this season.  They do not have plans to make any more snow.  Visits have been way down and they are losing money.  My source is a friend of mine who knows one of the management staff.


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 5, 2016)

dlague said:


> Rumor has it that Ragged may be throwing in the towel on this season.  They do not have plans to make any more snow.  Visits have been way down and they are losing money.  My source is a friend of mine who knows one of the management staff.


Their snow report lists snowmaking on Exhibition as of today. Maybe they get that open and then call it good.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 5, 2016)

Newpylong said:


> Doesn't surprise me, at this point if they can make February break fine it's about stemming the bleeding.



I don't know.  I think such a decision for a place like Ragged would be penny wise and pound foolish.   They're just getting started on a large scale real estate development.  Who the heck would buy any of that property armed with the knowledge that the mountain will throw in the towel during lean years?

I think they need to operate at least until the end of March.  I could see them cutting down to a 4-5 day a week schedule March 1st to save some cash, but I really think they have to push forward to the end of that month otherwise their real estate values would take a huge hit.


----------



## Robbski (Feb 5, 2016)

Just got an email from Ragged titled, "Snowmaking Resumes!"  Apparently they are going to blow snow on upper and Lower Exhibition.  It's going to need a fair amount of the stuff to be skiable though, might be OK if they pick up a few inches of natural over the next few days.  By way of comparison, Showboat is going to need a blizzard or two.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 5, 2016)

Newpylong said:


> This isn't a lean year, this is an unprecedented lean year. All other industry people I have talked to say revenue is in the tubes on all profit sectors. At some point you have to admit defeat, perform triage, and look ahead to next year.
> .



Likely true for most. Sugarloaf actually surprised me. In speaking with them, they said if you threw out the rainy week just before Christmas, they are on plan for an average season


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 5, 2016)

Seems like Maine got off much better than the rest of the region. It's good not everyone suffered.


----------



## Quietman (Feb 6, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> The Crotch probably got 3-4" today. Wildcat an inch maybe 2



Crotched got a solid 5" yesterday, and made snow on 13 trails last night.  I'll be there tomorrow at some point.  Webcam showed a decent crowd today, looked like a 2 minute wait.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 6, 2016)

Mount Snow is likely going to go  at max, or near max capacity through next weekend to get ready for Pres Week and beyond!

I heard from a VERY reliable source that one of their main base lodge bars had their busiest day EVER (Not just this month/season, but EVER - and that's a 7 or 8yr history as memory serves me) last weekend.

I don't doubt that Mount Snow will be down off historical averages this season unless there is a HUGE last 8+ weeks of the season, but they have been decent to solid the last month from what I've experienced, both in on hill volume and Food + Beverage crowds


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 6, 2016)

Platty making snow so are hunter and Bell.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Harvey (Feb 6, 2016)

2/20 or 2/21 would be the traditional last day for many.  I guess we could hope that the money "saved" in December would extend it, but somehow I doubt it.  Smaller mountains will be done after the Feb meter reading.


----------



## NYDB (Feb 7, 2016)

All mountains will have superb snowmaking conditions by 2/11 through 2/15.  I say most shoot their load during those days and then pack it up.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 7, 2016)

Mount Snow was making snow on Lodge, Rollercoaster, Ridge, Exhibition, Fallen Timbers, Nitro, Inferno, the half pipe and 1 old school air hog gun set up outside the pumphouse at the corner of Drop this morning! Still running on the upper half of the mountain, they shut down for marginal temps on the lower half mid/late morning.

I would anticipate that by next weekend they will have resurfaced ALL snowmaking terrain that hasn't been done the last few days and likely finally make snow on the top 2/3rds or so of Exhibition which hasn't seen much snowmaking over some of it to no snowmaking over other parts of it this season to date


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 7, 2016)

That's my favorite part of Exhibition too it's definitely taken the back seat the past few years...


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 8, 2016)

This weekends forecast will allow for the greatest output and the best bang for the buck for the first time this season.I think most areas will take advantage of this week and maybe we will finally see some of these after this weekend.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 8, 2016)

Heard rumors that Cranmore has used up their snowmaking budget not sure they will make any more. Not sure of my source but just thought I would throw it out there.


----------



## mbedle (Feb 8, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> Heard rumors that Cranmore has used up their snowmaking budget not sure they will make any more. Not sure of my source but just thought I would throw it out there.



Source might be wrong - they are still blowing snow today and this week.


----------



## yeggous (Feb 8, 2016)

I heard from a very trustworthy source that a certain northern NH mountain with a strong early and late season presence has already pumped twice the amount of water as last year.


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 8, 2016)

mbedle said:


> Source might be wrong - they are still blowing snow today and this week.



could be over budget and saying f it we need to blow any way.


----------



## dlague (Feb 8, 2016)

Just because mountains are making snow does not mean that they are in it for the long haul.  I think Presidents day weekend will be it.  And many that are making snow until then do not want to but need to so they appear fully operational.  Look like you have given up now would not good.  Plus the daily operating cost for staying open with no people is killing them.  Not a lot of midweek traffic.


----------



## mbedle (Feb 8, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> could be over budget and saying f it we need to blow any way.



True.


----------



## mbedle (Feb 8, 2016)

Guy at Stowe told me yesterday they would continue to blow until next monday.


----------



## Brad J (Feb 8, 2016)

yeggous said:


> I heard from a very trustworthy source that a certain northern NH mountain with a strong early and late season presence has already pumped twice the amount of water as last year.



i/2 of that on lynx IMO


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Feb 9, 2016)

It's pretty much a given this year. If you want to remain open, then you're blowing snow all season long with no natural to keep the slopes covered. It's that or shut the doors and wait for next year. It's one thing to have a budget to blow a great base on your snowmaking trails until Mother Nature catches up and takes over, it's quite another to have to do Mother Nature's job too. All the more reason for the industry to keep researching new and more efficient methods of making snow, just in case seasons like this start happening more often.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 9, 2016)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> All the more reason for the industry to keep researching new and more efficient methods of making snow, just in case seasons like this start happening more often.


Very good point.  There was a lot of criticism over Efficiency Vermont's incentive program for the installation of low-e snowguns.  With the weather this winter, that program may have saved a lot more bacon than people anticipated.


----------



## Domeskier (Feb 9, 2016)

MEtoVTSkier said:


> All the more reason for the industry to keep researching new and more efficient methods of making snow, just in case seasons like this start happening more often.



I have an even better solution...


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Feb 9, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> Very good point.  There was a lot of criticism over Efficiency Vermont's incentive program for the installation of low-e snowguns.  With the weather this winter, that program may have saved a lot more bacon than people anticipated.



Yep, probably no downside to those purchases now. They've no doubt paid for themselves a few times over now.

Have yet to hear of any resort claiming it was the worst set of purchases they've ever made..  ;-)


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 9, 2016)

dlague said:


> Just because mountains are making snow does not mean that they are in it for the long haul.  I think Presidents day weekend will be it.



From Cannons website:
Looking Ahead - As many ski areas prepare to shut-down snowmaking for the season, we plan to continue as long as possible to provide some of the best eastern skiing/riding into the spring.


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 10, 2016)

Intel on Ragged was wrong.

They've now moved on to the Chutes and Town Meeting. That's after burying Exhibition.


----------



## dlague (Feb 10, 2016)

Newpylong said:


> Intel on Ragged was wrong.
> 
> They've now moved on to the Chutes and Town Meeting. That's after burying Exhibition.



I talked to the guy that was saying Ragged was about to throw in the towel and he said they met as a whole this past weekend and everyone wanted to go for it with the cold temps that were coming.  Must be making a run for Spring!  I am noticing that everyone is going gang busters!  While this weekend will be cold - it should be good!

Exibition


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 10, 2016)

The Euro is showing a warm day next week throughout New England. Hopefully it's wrong.  Would definitely shut the guns for a day or so.


----------



## dlague (Feb 10, 2016)

BenedictGomez said:


> The Euro is showing a warm day next week throughout New England. Hopefully it's wrong.  Would definitely shut the guns for a day or so.



warm trend more like it!


----------



## machski (Feb 10, 2016)

That would be about right.  Big snow lands South of ski country, blast cold for the holiday weekend and then a warm up and a mixed storm at best.  I've seen years like this in the past, sucks to say the least.


----------



## goldsbar (Feb 11, 2016)

I'm thinking this weekend is it for snow making for most areas.  Imagine your the typical go twice a year on Xmas and President's Day type of family. Negative zero during the day before windchill isn't exactly going to motivate you to take another trip.  This weather is about as worst case as it can get (well, and still be considered a winter).  Warm and can't even make snow followed by ultra cold and windy weather on one of the busiest weekends.  Looking forward to heading to Mammoth in early April...


----------



## drjeff (Feb 11, 2016)

Mount Snow is making snow on South Bowl, Ego Alley (both needed some more width, not necessarily base depths last weekend), Canyon (fattening up base depths for the Spring), Rollercoaster (needed more depth last weekend as it was a hockey rink in between a few piles that the fan guns where putting out last weekend), Chute (fattening up for Spring), Ripcord (needs some soft snow),  Beartrap (needs some soft snow) and they're doing something in the half pipe as well (not sure if they're actually going to try and build a pipe, some management has in the passholders forum said they're not going to this year, but might make some snow in there and let the parks crew push it around a bit and make some different style of park within the dirt perimeter walls of the pipe??)

After this, who knows if they're done or not.  My guess is if they aren't, it will just be another couple of days, if and when GOOD temps are present, to do a little final fattening up of base depths on core trails only for spring operations......  It will be all about if the hoses are still hanging on the equipment waiting for use or if the snowmakers start the big job of rolling miles of hoses for off season storage later next week????


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 11, 2016)

"Cannon remains committed to enhancing conditions as much as possible over the next couple of weeks - expect to find some of the best snow surfaces in the state at Cannon for the remainder of the season".


----------



## NYDB (Feb 11, 2016)

All Mountains are going to have to all resurface after the 2/17 rain event.  (shitty)Weather has now forced their hand


----------



## ss20 (Feb 11, 2016)

Late start, late finish.

Snowmaking really got going in January, with part time-operations in December and November.  Normally it'd be full-time blowing in December and January with part-time in November and February.  I think we'll see blowing for another 2 weeks or so.  This whole "budgets are maxed out" can't be correct since snowmaking started a whole month later than usual.

A disaster snowmaking year would be a cold November, followed by a blowtorch December that melts all the snow.  We had the blowtorch December, but there was literally no snow made to melt.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 11, 2016)

ss20 said:


> Late start, late finish.
> 
> Snowmaking really got going in January, with part time-operations in December and November.  Normally it'd be full-time blowing in December and January with part-time in November and February.  I think we'll see blowing for another 2 weeks or so.  This whole "budgets are maxed out" can't be correct since snowmaking started a whole month later than usual.
> 
> A disaster snowmaking year would be a cold November, followed by a blowtorch December that melts all the snow.  We had the blowtorch December, but there was literally no snow made to melt.



Agree - realistically from whenever the season started for a resort, through basically January 1st, they could make snow maybe 2-3 days a week, a time when usually it's max the system out until they run out of water (if that's an issue) to get as much open for Christmas week as possible - then they got a decent roughly 2 week stretch up to MLK Day Weekend where they had 10+ favorable days, at a time of the year where they'd usually be making snow max out to either finish up all the snowmaking terrain and/or start working on spring base depths, then a 50/50 mix temps wise the roughly last 1/2 of January/start of Feb when it's usually just touch up mode for most resorts and some more spring prep work prior to Pres Week where the shutdown usually happens for most resorts.

Sure, most places have had to do lots of resurfacing, BUT the total number of days of potential snowmaking due to mother nature's fickleness this year is below what most every resort typically plans on by this point of the year, and whether or not those guns had to run on the same say 15 core trails many times over or run on say 50 trails just once or twice doesn't alter the fact that the total number of snowmaking days to date this season is below what they plan and budget for at likely the overwhelming majority of NE ski areas this season


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 11, 2016)

The Superstar glacier is well under construction top to bottom. Very impressive watching it grow this week. The whole mountain recovered beautifully after last weeks weather, yes they blew all around. Best days I've had all season so far. Only downside is I think there are several notable trails that won't see any love this year (Fiddle, Vertigo, lower Ovation & lower Downdraft). I could be wrong though.


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 11, 2016)

ss20 said:


> Late start, late finish.
> 
> Snowmaking really got going in January, with part time-operations in December and November.  Normally it'd be full-time blowing in December and January with part-time in November and February.  I think we'll see blowing for another 2 weeks or so.  This whole "budgets are maxed out" can't be correct since snowmaking started a whole month later than usual.
> 
> A disaster snowmaking year would be a cold November, followed by a blowtorch December that melts all the snow.  We had the blowtorch December, but there was literally no snow made to melt.




I can't speak for all areas but at many it doesn't work like that. Snowmaking budgets are not necessarily a constant. They are made prior to the season assuming if revenue is X amount, we will spend y amount on snowmaking. You don't necessarily get to spend the whole enchilada if revenue is down. Conversely some areas will go over budget one year and hope to offset it the next.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 11, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> The Superstar glacier is well under construction top to bottom. Very impressive watching it grow this week. The whole mountain recovered beautifully after last weeks weather, yes they blew all around. Best days I've had all season so far. Only downside is I think there are several notable trails that won't see any love this year (Fiddle, Virtigo, lower Ovation & lower Downdraft). I could be wrong though.



It will be interesting to see if K goes after those double diamonds you mentioned this year or not as the guns they've lined SS with, or at least a good amount of the tower guns are the Snowlogic DV4's which use a ridiculously low amount of air compared to other guns, especially in COLD temps and can make some HUGE whales in a hurry!!

It gives K the ability to create the "SS Glacier" way more cost effectively than in the past.

Will that translate into snowmaking on Fiddle, Vertigo, Ovation and Downdraft in the next week or 2?? Who knows....


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 11, 2016)

drjeff said:


> It will be interesting to see if K goes after those double diamonds you mentioned this year or not as the guns they've lined SS with, or at least a good amount of the tower guns are the Snowlogic DV4's which use a ridiculously low amount of air compared to other guns, especially in COLD temps and can make some HUGE whales in a hurry!!
> 
> It gives K the ability to create the "SS Glacier" way more cost effectively than in the past.
> 
> Will that translate into snowmaking on Fiddle, Vertigo, Ovation and Downdraft in the next week or 2?? Who knows....


K 3000's on the headwall, low e's middle supe, a mixtutre of K 3000's  & several fan guns & low e's on lower supe. They were actually  using the 5 hydrants on the other side of the trail on lower supe with K  3000's in addition to 20 some odd on the other side. First time I've  ever seen them use those hydrants. Several low e's at the tippy top behind the headwall. Very impressive. It's already huge & think they've just begun.

Huge whales on lower Double Dipper after a 3 day assault with K 3000's & they moved them over to Cascade today which already skied beautifully beforehand (they closed Cascade today for the assault).


----------



## drjeff (Feb 11, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> K 3000's on the headwall, low e's middle supe, a mixtutre of K 3000's  & several fan guns & low e's on lower supe. They were actually  using the 5 hydrants on the other side of the trail on lower supe with K  3000's in addition to 20 some odd on the other side. First time I've  ever seen them use those hydrants. Several low e's at the tippy top behind the headwall. Very impressive. It's already huge & think they've just begun.
> 
> Huge whales on lower Double Dipper after a 3 day assault with K 3000's & they moved them over to Cascade today which already skied beautifully beforehand (they closed Cascade today for the assault).



Those ones on skiers right of the lower headwall were added a bunch of years ago to help combat the "S" that typically forms in the lower headwall and causes them to have to push a bunch of snow from other areas into the S to keep late season going.

As a self proclaimed "snowmaking geek" I can't wait to see what K likely installs along SS this summer to help ensure that as long as mother nature is remotely cooperative that the weekend before Thanksgiving this year that the FIS course officials will declare that SS is worldcup race ready!!

My hunch is a second set of LARGE diameter water and air lines gets installed along SS or the water line along SS gets dramatically increased in diameter and turrets installed at an even closure distance than they are now!!!


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 12, 2016)

Ragged active re-surfacing snowmaking on Barnyard, Village Green, Wanna Be Wild (terrain park)
New snowmaking on Upper/Lower Chutes in an effort to get open for the season.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 12, 2016)

drjeff said:


> Sure, most places have had to do lots of resurfacing, BUT the total number of days of potential snowmaking due to mother nature's fickleness this year is below what most every resort typically plans on by this point of the year, and whether or not those guns had to run on the same say 15 core trails many times over or run on say 50 trails just once or twice doesn't alter the fact that the total number of snowmaking days to date this season is below what they plan and budget for at likely the overwhelming majority of NE ski areas this season



I'll disagree with you somewhat on that point.A lot of the snowmaking days have been marginal this year.I know at Cannon I have seen very few of the giant whales.It costs about the same to run in those temps as it does in colder conditions.The output has been far less from my view than it could be.The good news?That should change bigtime these next 3 days.


----------



## oldtimer (Feb 12, 2016)

Hats off to Nashoba Valley.  They are killing it across the entire mountain.  Something like 50 guns going.


----------



## yeggous (Feb 12, 2016)

oldtimer said:


> hats off to nashoba valley.  They are killing it across the entire *knoll*.  Something like 50 guns going.



fify


----------



## Smellytele (Feb 12, 2016)

Pats Peak had the guns going on Hurricane this morning


----------



## Savemeasammy (Feb 12, 2016)

Domeskier said:


> I have an even better solution...






Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 12, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> "Cannon remains committed to enhancing conditions as much as possible over the next couple of weeks - expect to find some of the best snow surfaces in the state at Cannon for the remainder of the season".



NO BS there !! Cannon is skiing well today. Impressive recovery for sure 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Feb 12, 2016)

JDMRoma said:


> NO BS there !! Cannon is skiing well today. Impressive recovery for sure
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



Ya and my family wants to bag going skiing this weekend due to the cold!


----------



## wtcobb (Feb 12, 2016)

dlague said:


> Ya and my family wants to bag going skiing this weekend due to the cold!



With -20 summit forecast can't say I blame them!


----------



## chuckstah (Feb 12, 2016)

Unofficial word is that Boyne will keep blowing until, or possibly into March at the eastern resorts on an as needed basis. If a good storm cycle ever rolls in i'm sure it will end quickly. SR and Sugarloaf are still expanding, while Loon has all their snowmaking terrain  open and is resurfacing and deepening the base on core spring trails.  SR and Loon have a lot of large groups from Britain and elsewhere booked into April, and  will do what is necessary to stay open til then.


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 12, 2016)

chuckstah said:


> Unofficial word is that Boyne will keep blowing until, or possibly into March at the eastern resorts on an as needed basis. If a good storm cycle ever rolls in i'm sure it will end quickly. SR and Sugarloaf are still expanding, while Loon has all their snowmaking terrain  open and is resurfacing and deepening the base on core spring trails.  SR and Loon have a lot of large groups from Britain and elsewhere booked into April, and  will do what is necessary to stay open til then.



Why do so many British come here to ski when the alps are much closer?


----------



## chuckstah (Feb 12, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> Why do so many British come here to ski when the alps are much closer?



Ones I have spoken with are mainly students.  They take a two week "Holiday" with one week dedicated to skiing, and the next for visiting cities such as Boston or NY.  Many are first time skiers who find the smaller, more orderly resorts here better than the Alps. And there's always the exchange rate as pounds to dollars wins big.  It does seem odd visiting NH or Maine in April from that far away, but it's big business for the resorts who go after it.


----------



## Puck it (Feb 12, 2016)

dlague said:


> Ya and my family wants to bag going skiing this weekend due to the cold!


You what Trump would call you all!


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 12, 2016)

dlague said:


> Ya and my family wants to bag going skiing this weekend due to the cold!



It's gonna be cold , could be painful but better than not skiing. Bar opens at 9 !! 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Feb 12, 2016)

VTKilarney said:


> Why do so many British come here to ski when the alps are much closer?



I spoke to some and they say it is cheaper to ski here by the time they travel to the Alps lodging, food and ski areas lift ticket costs.  Over here the Euro gives them a little exchange advantage.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 12, 2016)

dlague said:


> I spoke to some and they say it is cheaper to ski here by the time they travel to the Alps lodging, food and ski areas lift ticket costs.  Over here the Euro gives them a little exchange advantage.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


Kind of dumb when we fly out west we don't save .money we due for amazing snow and big mountain skiing that the point of paying for for ski vacation in the alps.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## slatham (Feb 13, 2016)

At Bromley right now. 8 degrees at 2400' some wind but not crazy and mostly up top. Skied for two hours no issue just have to be properly dressed. Sun helps. Heading back out for more! The snow is really really good - best of the year other than the couple days with powder. Go get it!


----------



## slatham (Feb 13, 2016)

And on subject, while they are not making snow today it is obvious they have been busy this week. Will try to find out plan but since they have all snowmaking trails open I would assume not much more unless a recovery situation comes up. Hopefully we are in a better pattern. This weeks storm will be telling.


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 13, 2016)

Cannon is aggressive ! Front 5 lit up all day. Must be a couple feet on Avalanche !!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## slatham (Feb 14, 2016)

Web cam shows Sugarbush LP making snow in base area - looks like Coffee Run and around to Valley House. Likely base building for spring as that is the area they keep open as late as possible. My guess is that other than that they are done - in other words they don't resurface after a thaw.


----------



## benski (Feb 14, 2016)

slatham said:


> Web cam shows Sugarbush LP making snow in base area - looks like Coffee Run and around to Valley House. Likely base building for spring as that is the area they keep open as late as possible. My guess is that other than that they are done - in other words they don't resurface after a thaw.



You are correct though. They are focusing on spring skiing trails. They also got over a foot this week. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 14, 2016)

slatham said:


> Web cam shows Sugarbush LP making snow in base area - looks like Coffee Run and around to Valley House. Likely base building for spring as that is the area they keep open as late as possible. My guess is that other than that they are done - in other words they don't resurface after a thaw.





benski said:


> You are correct though. They are focusing on spring skiing trails. They also got over a foot this week.



Win Smith wrote on 2/12:

_"Making snow on Murphy's this afternoon and tonight and also Stein's and  lower Spring Fling.  After that we will get the rest of Snowball and  Spring Fling and Coffee Run to prepare for spring skiing and then we are  likely done"._


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 14, 2016)

Whaleback still making snow. Last night -18.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 14, 2016)

Mount Snow moved some fan guns into a staging area at the bottom of middle exhibition last night - not sure if that means that they'll set them up and use them or not.... We'll see

Also coming home from a friends house last night we passed by The Hermitage Club and they had some of their fanguns running in the -11 degree air that the thermometer in was car was saying it was out


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 16, 2016)

Hunter just posted in their snow report that snowmaking will continue as temps permit.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 16, 2016)

JDMRoma said:


> Cannon is aggressive ! Front 5 lit up all day. Must be a couple feet on Avalanche !!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


Not quite all the front 5 but they were making on Banshee also.


----------



## Jully (Feb 16, 2016)

Sugarloaf is saying snowmakers might return Wednesday for some resurfacing. However, I'm worried they are done after that.


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 16, 2016)

drjeff said:


> Those ones on skiers right of the lower headwall were added a bunch of years ago to help combat the "S" that typically forms in the lower headwall and causes them to have to push a bunch of snow from other areas into the S to keep late season going.
> 
> As a self proclaimed "snowmaking geek" I can't wait to see what K likely installs along SS this summer to help ensure that as long as mother nature is remotely cooperative that the weekend before Thanksgiving this year that the FIS course officials will declare that SS is worldcup race ready!!
> 
> My hunch is a second set of LARGE diameter water and air lines gets installed along SS or the water line along SS gets dramatically increased in diameter and turrets installed at an even closure distance than they are now!!!



I don't think they will do anything - they already can make snow top to bottom on Superstar using any and all of the equipment in their arsenal - including the K3000s which can take up to 400 cfm each. With 8" air and water lines there already capacity is not an issue.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Feb 16, 2016)

What you may see, is some additional electric hookups run the entire length of SS to facilitate some high capacity fan guns.  Then again, as Newpylong stated, they may not do anything.  Under idea conditions, they should be able to get it done.  If it is like this year, then they won't regardless of any air/water, electric upgrades.


----------



## ss20 (Feb 16, 2016)

Newpylong said:


> including the K3000s which can take up to 400 cfm each.



Really?  Can anyone confirm that?  That's a sh!tload of air.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 16, 2016)

Not sure how many outlets they added this year on lower Supe but I have seen 4 fan guns going at the same time this year. 3 portables & the fixed one at the bottom.


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 16, 2016)

ss20 said:


> Really?  Can anyone confirm that?  That's a sh!tload of air.



I can - I've used them. Fire hose.

http://www.saminfo.com/article/vermonts-great-snow-gun-round


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Feb 16, 2016)

ss20 said:


> Really?  Can anyone confirm that?  That's a sh!tload of air.





> The efficiency gains were, in many cases, eye-opening. Killington, for  example, bought 303 Snow Logic Dual Vector 4 tower and sled guns, set to  run at 8 cfm using the nozzle configuration Killington chose. The  resort also purchased 36 Techno Alpin Evo towers with an air flow of 20  cfm. Those guns replaced in-house K3000 guns operating at 400 cfm in  optimal conditions.



http://www.saminfo.com/article/vermonts-great-snow-gun-round


----------



## machski (Feb 16, 2016)

jimmywilson69 said:


> What you may see, is some additional electric hookups run the entire length of SS to facilitate some high capacity fan guns.  Then again, as Newpylong stated, they may not do anything.  Under idea conditions, they should be able to get it done.  If it is like this year, then they won't regardless of any air/water, electric upgrades.



Doubtful.  What they will add will be behind the scenes (IE, since warm weather air is the retriction, I would think they would add compressors to their normal rental line up they used this season and last to ensure they have the air horsepower to blow SS and any other trail needed for athlete training for the races and typical terrain they usually open).


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 16, 2016)

machski said:


> Doubtful.  What they will add will be behind the scenes (IE, since warm weather air is the retriction, I would think they would add compressors to their normal rental line up they used this season and last to ensure they have the air horsepower to blow SS and any other trail needed for athlete training for the races and typical terrain they usually open).



I think they cut down on rental compressors by 8 last year & this. 4 at Snowshed & 4 at Bear. They used to rent a dozen at each area this year only 8.


----------



## machski (Feb 16, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> I think they cut down on rental compressors by 8 last year & this. 4 at Snowshed & 4 at Bear. They used to rent a dozen at each area this year only 8.



I would expect (and I believe Mike S basically said as much in the presser and on K-zone annoucements) that they would increase that number at least through the races.


----------



## machski (Feb 16, 2016)

And I would also place a good sized bet that K will not be paying for the additional compressors over this year's numbers.


----------



## ss20 (Feb 16, 2016)

What's all this talk about more compressors?  They only need the one trail for the race.  You could line the trail double file with guns 10 feet apart and you'd still have enough air compressor capacity to blast all of them at once (pipe capacity excluded though).


----------



## NYDB (Feb 16, 2016)

Jully said:


> Sugarloaf is saying snowmakers might return Wednesday for some resurfacing. However, I'm worried they are done after that.



They, and all major mountains, will have to resurface after today.  They can't charge holiday rates to ski on ice chunks can they?


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 16, 2016)

ss20 said:


> What's all this talk about more compressors?  They only need the one trail for the race.  You could line the trail double file with guns 10 feet apart and you'd still have enough air compressor capacity to blast all of them at once (pipe capacity excluded though).



Yes but they have the rest of the mountain to think of also.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Feb 16, 2016)

Hopefully not over at Hunter..
A lot of what was on the hill is now in the river..


----------



## drjeff (Feb 16, 2016)

ss20 said:


> What's all this talk about more compressors?  They only need the one trail for the race.  You could line the trail double file with guns 10 feet apart and you'd still have enough air compressor capacity to blast all of them at once (pipe capacity excluded though).



They've already said that they will also have to cover Sky-Bitter for athlete training purposes, as there are apparently some WC restrictions about training access to the race hill for tech events in the couple of days leading up to the race


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 16, 2016)

ss20 said:


> What's all this talk about more compressors?  They only need the one trail for the race.  You could line the trail double file with guns 10 feet apart and you'd still have enough air compressor capacity to blast all of them at once (pipe capacity excluded though).



Skye Peak will not be the only area needing early season air...ie a lot of it.


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 16, 2016)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Hopefully not over at Hunter..
> A lot of what was on the hill is now in the river..



The ski report spoke of snowmaking restarting...


----------



## bigbog (Feb 16, 2016)

Jully said:


> Sugarloaf is saying snowmakers might return Wednesday for some resurfacing. However, I'm worried they are done after that.



Temps will rebound Thursday and they might get a little snow Friday night into Sat AM.
It isn't great..but their weather doesn't look that ominous as one would think....as what we've gotten here in Bangor...wind & rain.

Kingfield weather..from NWS


----------



## drjeff (Feb 17, 2016)

Mount Snow, per the head of Mtn Ops a few minutes ago on their passholders page, is charging their system right now and will be guns on on the core fan gun trails in the next few hours


----------



## Vortex (Feb 17, 2016)

Guns were back on at the River at 11am today.


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 17, 2016)

Got to give the home mountain props as Camelback is firing up the guns and resurfacing several trails in this particular window and says they are not ready to put them away yet.  Looking forward to a pre spring weekend and hope any rain holds off till late Sunday.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 18, 2016)

Hunter=Impressive. Not to knock the Slutskys, but they have not made snow this late since Orville and Izzy ran the place. Kudos to Peak for this!


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Feb 18, 2016)

The southcentral PA mountains Roundtop, Liberty, and Whitetail have also been aggressive with resurfacing.  Granted much smaller areas, but they are at least taking the effort to lay some snow down to make the surface as pleasant as possible.  This is great to see.  Snowmaking typically stops down here at the end of February.


----------



## slatham (Feb 18, 2016)

Mount Snow started turning the Fan guns on at 10am on Wednesday morning (and ran them all night) on their "core" trails. By noon yesterday both Canyon and Snowdance were fully lit up and starting to ski much better.

Bromley has not made snow that I can tell (ski report and visual of the Mountian, but not trail by trail investigation). My gut says they are done.

From the report it seems that Sugarbush is done too.

Based on the report and distant visual Stratton is making snow on a couple of trails.

Once past this week it only makes sense to build base for spring skiing.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 18, 2016)

Cannon now making snow on a different route at Mittersill.


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 18, 2016)

Isn't Baron's the only trail with snowmaking there thus far?


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 18, 2016)

Pretty impressive. Great Northern lit up as well as Cascade on K Peak. Heard Superstar & Skyelark are lit up on Skye Peak.


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 18, 2016)

Here's a better pic showing upper Skyelark/lower Bitter plus Mouse Trap lit up as well. Hard to tell how much of Supe is lit up but you can see 2 fan guns going at the bottom with newly made whales above them on another webcam.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 18, 2016)

Impressive. Should be a good weekend at K despite this week's weather


----------



## skiMEbike (Feb 18, 2016)

Someone reported on SL Today that the snow making is done after this week at the Loaf....


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 18, 2016)

It appears AttiCat is done. Haven't seen any snowmaking discussed on the snow reports this week.  

Bummed, but not surprised.  Hopefully minimizing that expense allows Wildcat to go late into spring and not close because of financial reasons


----------



## hammer (Feb 18, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> It appears AttiCat is done. Haven't seen any snowmaking discussed on the snow reports this week.
> 
> Bummed, but not surprised.  Hopefully minimizing that expense allows Wildcat to go late into spring and not close because of financial reasons



Good thing the tickets I bought for March are good at either place.  Was planning on Wildcat anyway...March sun made for nice spring conditions the last time I was there.


----------



## chuckstah (Feb 18, 2016)

An email just received  from Sunday River confirms snow making into next week "and beyond"  Hopefully well beyond.


----------



## Edd (Feb 18, 2016)

chuckstah said:


> An email just received  from Sunday River confirms snow making into next week "and beyond"  Hopefully well beyond.



Missing my Boyne pass about now. I really hope the Cat decides the spring business is worth some blasting.


----------



## Quietman (Feb 18, 2016)

Crotched made snow on 4 runs last night, and will hopefully refresh a few more.


----------



## Jully (Feb 18, 2016)

skiMEbike said:


> Someone reported on SL Today that the snow making is done after this week at the Loaf....



That sucks, but it's what I was feeling was going to happen. The rain hurt their natural stuff pretty badly... Unclear how their spring product will be


----------



## yeggous (Feb 18, 2016)

Quietman said:


> Crotched made snow on 4 runs last night, and will hopefully refresh a few more.



No surprise. School vacation is next week. Got to get ready!


----------



## Quietman (Feb 18, 2016)

Was a little surprised as they have not turned the guns on this late since they reopened(to the best of my knowledge). Really happy that they are committed to produce a good product on an extremely sucky year weather wise. Even Jupiter's Plunge rec'd some some welcome additional coverage.


----------



## FBGM (Feb 19, 2016)

ss20 said:


> Really?  Can anyone confirm that?  That's a sh!tload of air.



Almost double that can in a double rat. Compared to 7-10cfm on a logic. 

Both put down same product if done right. 

100 guns to 7 $$ wise. 

Low e is the future. And all the companies are getting there


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 19, 2016)

Newpylong said:


> Isn't Baron's the only trail with snowmaking there thus far?


No.They have sm on Skyline,Ridge run,and TBD also.This is the 2nd day making it on that route.Check the trailmap on the website and you will see the route I;m talking about.It dumps out on Barons where it says "back to cannon"..


----------



## JDMRoma (Feb 19, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> No.They have sm on Skyline,Ridge run,and TBD also.This is the 2nd day making it on that route.Check the trailmap on the website and you will see the route I;m talking about.It dumps out on Barons where it says "back to cannon"..



Wonder when they plan to open that .... Would be fun under the guns this weekend !!


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Newpylong (Feb 20, 2016)

SIKSKIER said:


> No.They have sm on Skyline,Ridge run,and TBD also.This is the 2nd day making it on that route.Check the trailmap on the website and you will see the route I;m talking about.It dumps out on Barons where it says "back to cannon"..



Thanks my bad I thought those were next year along with Taft.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Feb 22, 2016)

JDMRoma said:


> Wonder when they plan to open that .... Would be fun under the guns this weekend !!
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


Might see it later this week as they are back making snow there today.


----------



## skiMEbike (Feb 22, 2016)

Someone posted this on SL today website...Here's an email from Operations Manager at Sugarloaf.   There is hope.

Greetings all,

We’ve received a number of questions today regarding plans for snowmaking, so here’s an official update:

Contrary to some rumors that seem to be circulating, we have not “pulled the plug” on snowmaking for the season. Snowmaking operations will be shut down throughout the week while we wait to see what the mid-week storm has in store for us. After that we’ll see where we stand and determine if, when, and where we need to make snow. Conditions are excellent at the moment, and at this point in the season we have made snow on all possible trails with several rounds of resurfacing, and the hope is obviously that snowmaking won’t be necessary. But, given the recent weather and current forecasts we’re certainly ready and willing to make snow if needed.

We’ll be updating the Daily Report on the website with this information this afternoon and will continue to update it throughout this week and beyond with relevant snowmaking details.

Thank you for your help in spreading this information to our guests. If you have any questions, please don’t hesitate to ask.

Thank you,

Karl


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 22, 2016)

Plattekill making snow currently as long as 
.go Platty!!!!

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## chuckstah (Feb 22, 2016)

Sunday River is still expanding with guns on Firestar and Black Hole. Not sure if I agree with it or not though, as building up spring trails seems wiser. Anyway, todays email said plenty more days of snowmaking to go.


----------



## slatham (Feb 25, 2016)

From Mt Snow report today:

Oh and did you think we were done making snow this season? Think again. We’ll be firing up our snowmaking system as soon as the temperatures drop tonight or tomorrow morning in order to resurface.


----------



## Bostonian (Feb 25, 2016)

Loon will be firing up on Friday too!


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 25, 2016)

slatham said:


> From Mt Snow report today:
> 
> Oh and did you think we were done making snow this season? Think again. We’ll be firing up our snowmaking system as soon as the temperatures drop tonight or tomorrow morning in order to resurface.



Hunter had almost the same sentence. Go Peak!


----------



## wtcobb (Feb 25, 2016)

Cannon''s snow report affirms resuming the guns tonight when temps drop.


----------



## Los (Feb 25, 2016)

wtcobb said:


> Cannon''s snow report affirms resuming the guns tonight when temps drop.



yeah, baby. I was extremely disappointed with the progress they made first half of the season. But I've been impressed with their ability/willingness to keep the snowmaking going. Crossing my fingers that this will let us ski through at least the first week of April...


----------



## slatham (Feb 25, 2016)

Well this is a surprise. Just received an email from Bromley:

Yes, that is a snowgun at the top of this page, thank you for noticing! It may 50° right now, but by 6am tomorrow morning it will be 14° at the summit. Have we mentioned we love winter?! We do. So much so that we will resume snowmaking again early Friday morning and keep this crazy season going in style. Bonus points to anyone who can remember the last time Big B turned on a snow gun after the February holiday week.


----------



## yeggous (Feb 25, 2016)

Attitash too


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 25, 2016)

yeggous said:


> Attitash too



Weird.  Why bother when they close end of March.  I'd rather see all the snowmaking dollars spent up at Wildcat now.  I figured both were done for the season as it's been a while since they've made anything.  10 days maybe?


----------



## yeggous (Feb 25, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Weird.  Why bother when they close end of March.  I'd rather see all the snowmaking dollars spent up at Wildcat now.  I figured both were done for the season as it's been a while since they've made anything.  10 days maybe?



Some advertising for the last weekend of school vacation? They're only lighting up their fan guns. I'm surprised by this decision too.

What really blows my mind is that Bretton Woods is going to blow again too. They are usually done in early January. Things must really be rough out there.


----------



## ss20 (Feb 25, 2016)

If you're south of the Canadian boarder and you don't blow snow you've got 3 weeks left in your season, tops.  Blow this weekend and you have a *chance* at making it to the last weekend of March if NEXT week's rain doesn't kill us more.


----------



## MEtoVTSkier (Feb 25, 2016)

It's got to be bad publicity, that may come back to haunt the open resorts next year, if you give up now with the first day of spring not until March 20th. No major resort is going to want to be known as the first few to give up. I'd bet overwhelming support will go to the resorts that not only go the extra mile, but the extra month.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 25, 2016)

ss20 said:


> If you're south of the Canadian boarder and you don't blow snow you've got 3 weeks left in your season, tops.  Blow this weekend and you have a *chance* at making it to the last weekend of March if NEXT week's rain doesn't kill us more.



There are trails at Attitash with enough base to make it to the end of the month even with the forecast.  If they had to close early, I doubt it bothers them much as they're not late season players and will push people to Wildcat.

This seems like what yeggous says; marketing snow.  I doubt it's an attempt to build base.


----------



## andrec10 (Feb 25, 2016)

At this point, most resorts have not even gotten close to their normal amount of snowmaking hours. So even though revenues are down, they have not spent all their money allowed on snowmaking. They are giving it their best shot in a tough situation.


----------



## yeggous (Feb 25, 2016)

Cranmore too


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## drjeff (Feb 25, 2016)

Probably going to be a shorter list if you list which medium to large resorts AREN'T going to be turning the guns on the next couple of days once the temps arrive than are is what I'm guessing...


----------



## ss20 (Feb 25, 2016)

andrec10 said:


> At this point, most resorts have not even gotten close to their normal amount of snowmaking hours. So even though revenues are down, they have not spent all their money allowed on snowmaking. They are giving it their best shot in a tough situation.



Ditto.  Most areas started making snow 2-4 weeks later than usual, and even then they were only getting short windows of opportunity.  There were only a few weeks of consistent snowmaking temperatures this year.  I bet man hours, water, and air usage are all down significantly.  

Energy is cheap too.


----------



## cdskier (Feb 25, 2016)

ss20 said:


> Ditto.  Most areas started making snow 2-4 weeks later than usual, and even then they were only getting short windows of opportunity.  There were only a few weeks of consistent snowmaking temperatures this year.  I bet man hours, water, and air usage are all down significantly.
> 
> Energy is cheap too.



Not sure how accurate this thought is. On 2/15, this is what Win from Sugarbush said: "At LP we normally use about 130-140 million gallons of water. As of this morning we have used 164 million."


----------



## benski (Feb 25, 2016)

cdskier said:


> Not sure how accurate this thought is. On 2/15, this is what Win from Sugarbush said: "At LP we normally use about 130-140 million gallons of water. As of this morning we have used 164 million."



They defiantly have a lot more capacity than they used too. Maybe they have made more snow but also lost more.


----------



## cdskier (Feb 25, 2016)

benski said:


> They defiantly have a lot more capacity than they used too. Maybe they have made more snow but also lost more.



Absolutely. I'm sure they've lost a ton more than normal. The comment was more in response to some other comments that mountains should still have snowmaking budget left since they have had less opportunities to make snow. While some areas might have made less snow so far than in a normal year, there are certainly others that have definitely used up their budget, hours, water, etc (and perhaps even exceeded it).


----------



## yeggous (Feb 25, 2016)

I don't think anyone has "budget" left. As previously mentioned, I heard directly from the horse's mouth that Wildcat has pumped twice as much water uphill this year as last.


----------



## WoodCore (Feb 25, 2016)

Stratton plans to hit it hard!!! http://www.stratton.com/the-mountain/snow-and-conditions-report.aspx


----------



## drjeff (Feb 25, 2016)

Heck, even Mount Southington, South of Hartford, CT is turning the guns back on tomorrow! You need to pretty much throw everything one used to associate with typical ski area management practices out the door in this VERY atypical season!


----------



## skibumski (Feb 25, 2016)

praise the lord for cheap energy prices this winter


----------



## drjeff (Feb 25, 2016)

yeggous said:


> I don't think anyone has "budget" left. As previously mentioned, I heard directly from the horse's mouth that Wildcat has pumped twice as much water uphill this year as last.



Couldn't Wildcat only pump limited water up up the hill last year as a result of  mechanical/infrastructure issues?? So Twice as much this year might actually be a "normal" amount in any other year??

And I just ask that question seriously as Mount Snow's GM put up on her blog yesterday that because of infrastructure upgrades last summer, that this year they've made as much snow (quantity wise) as last year, but over 20 less days of snowmaking to date....


----------



## yeggous (Feb 25, 2016)

drjeff said:


> Couldn't Wildcat only pump limited water up up the hill last year as a result of  mechanical/infrastructure issues?? So Twice as much this year might actually be a "normal" amount in any other year??



That was two years ago. Last year they had the new compressor, pipes and pump house in place.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 25, 2016)

yeggous said:


> That was two years ago. Last year they had the new compressor, pipes and pump house in place.



Couldn't remember which year Brian H had to deal with all of those mechanical and infrastructure issues!!! Thanks for clarifying that for me Yeggous!


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 25, 2016)

yeggous said:


> That was two years ago. Last year they had the new compressor, pipes and pump house in place.



Hopefully more investment this year after taking last year off.  Even something small like new pipes and guns on Tomcat Schuss would be nice.  

I won't be upset if they do nothing given the year they just had.  However I hope the long term goal is having modern pipes and guns with annual usage on 80% of the terrain.  Right now it's still more like 65%.  So basically adding Gondiline, Upper Wildcat and Tomcat Schuss.


----------



## mbedle (Feb 26, 2016)

Just a couple of things I heard while riding the lifts this week at Stowe. They have spent over $1,000,000 on electric this year for snow making. They are $5,000,000 below average income for this season. A snowmaker riding the gondola on Tuesday stated that snowmaking was over. An other person indicated that they are committed to staying open until the closing date and will fire up the guns as needed to patch up thin areas. That latter seems to be the case, since the guns are on this morning at the resort.


----------



## spiderpig (Feb 26, 2016)

Even Mohawk is still pumping out snow this morning.


----------



## Harvey (Feb 26, 2016)

mbedle said:


> Just a couple of things I heard while riding the lifts this week at Stowe. They have spent over $1,000,000 on electric this year for snow making. They are $5,000,000 below average income for this season. A snowmaker riding the gondola on Tuesday stated that snowmaking was over. An other person indicated that they are committed to staying open until the closing date and will fire up the guns as needed to patch up thin areas. That latter seems to be the case, since the guns are on this morning at the resort.



$1M is not that much for electricity. It may be for Stowe, where they are normally blessed with abundant snow, but I'll bet several mountains in the east exceed this in a normal year.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 26, 2016)

A whole bunch of fanguns lit up all over Mount Snow about 4PM today!  affy:


----------



## VTKilarney (Feb 26, 2016)

Burke made snow on Lower Fox's Folly.  I think that this is to divert traffic from the races on Warren's Way this weekend.


----------



## chuckstah (Feb 26, 2016)

Today's Sunday River report is saying snow making as long as temps allow, and still planning to stockpile for a May 1 closing.  Hope the temps cooperate.
http://www.sundayriver.com/winter/mountain-report


----------



## Quietman (Feb 26, 2016)

Crotched started blowing snow at 9am this morning when the temps were marginal and have been blowing all day, but only on 4 trails, so maybe 2 ways down.  Still a lot better than nothing!


----------



## joshua segal (Feb 27, 2016)

Quietman said:


> Crotched started blowing snow at 9am this morning when the temps were marginal and have been blowing all day, but only on 4 trails, so maybe 2 ways down.  Still a lot better than nothing!



Considering the magnitude of damage caused by Weds. storm followed by "blowtorch Thursday, it was amazing the quality of the skiing that mountain ops was able to provide yesterday (Fri. 2/27/16).  Last season, snowmaking shut down for the season in mid-Jan.  I've never seen the smaller areas on board so late with spring snowmaking - but then again: I don't remember such a terrible winter in the snowmaking era.


----------



## machski (Feb 27, 2016)

yeggous said:


> I don't think anyone has "budget" left. As previously mentioned, I heard directly from the horse's mouth that Wildcat has pumped twice as much water uphill this year as last.



You are honestly going to try and compare the amount of water pumped for snowmaking last year (in a phenomenal snow year) vs this year?  I'm surprised it's only double!


----------



## drjeff (Mar 3, 2016)

Mount Snow's GM just announced that they're firing the fanguns back up to resurface for the weekend  

They did a very good job last weekend putting down a GOOD machine made packed powder surface for Saturday morning.  I'm looking forward to a hopeful repeat surface to enjoy in less than 48hrs!


----------



## Hado226 (Mar 3, 2016)

Berkshire East hitting it hard now. Started about midnight last night. Plan to run guns through tomorrow morning preparing for the weekend.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbog (Mar 3, 2016)

chuckstah said:


> Sunday River is still expanding with guns on Firestar and Black Hole. Not sure if I agree with it or not though, as building up spring trails seems wiser. Anyway, todays email said plenty more days of snowmaking to go.



Think they still have some accumulated over their base and with our week-long temps sub-freezing they'll try to squeeze as many wkends for the southern NE crowds as they can...


----------



## tnt1234 (Mar 3, 2016)

Just spoke to Sugarloaf.  They have guns running.


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 3, 2016)

For folks near the Poconos, Blue Mt. is reporting that they blew snow on 22 trails last night.   Looks like they might be getting some natural snow tomorrow, too.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 3, 2016)

Hoses are still connected to the guns at Hunter..


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 3, 2016)

drjeff said:


> Mount Snow's GM just announced that they're firing the fanguns back up to resurface for the weekend
> 
> They did a very good job last weekend putting down a GOOD machine made packed powder surface for Saturday morning.  I'm looking forward to a hopeful repeat surface to enjoy in less than 48hrs!



Good news!  I'll be there Sunday with a group from work.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 3, 2016)

Funky_Catskills said:


> Hoses are still connected to the guns at Hunter..




With Mount Snow making some snow, and apparently Jack Frost/Big Boulder as well, I wouldn't be surprised to hear that Hunter and Wildcat turn them back on for sure,  probably Crotched as well (apparently they have a big tele fest there the next few days), with the only Peak property in the Northeast likely not going to make snow being Attitash since they don't use Attitash as a major Spring skiing destination with Wildcat just a hand full of miles up the road


----------



## MG Skier (Mar 3, 2016)

Wachusett Mountain made some snow for base depths and resurfacing last night.


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 3, 2016)

MG Skier said:


> Wachusett Mountain made some snow for base depths and resurfacing last night.



I might have to go check it out tomorrow night after work.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 3, 2016)

Sunday River is firing up the next 3 nights.   Barker and South Ridge tonight.  White Heat tomorrow night.


----------



## 180 (Mar 3, 2016)

unfortunately, the 2 biggest names in snowmaking are silent, K and Hunter.


----------



## Funky_Catskills (Mar 3, 2016)

180 said:


> unfortunately, the 2 biggest names in snowmaking are silent, K and Hunter.



they haven't rolled up the hoses yet...


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 3, 2016)

180 said:


> unfortunately, the 2 biggest names in snowmaking are silent, K and Hunter.


Since they're not blowing snow now I think K is done. Heard the rental compressors were lined up & ready to go. Superstar, while it does have massive whales, I don't think they're quite as big as last year. We will see I guess.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 3, 2016)

Funky_Catskills said:


> they haven't rolled up the hoses yet...



Meanwhile elsewhere in the Catskills, Plattekill says this: "Snowmaking has resumed as of Wednesday night and will continue as temps permit thru the weekend." For a small area, I'm impressed with how Platty has kept making snow when possible. Doesn't really help me as I already skied my annual 1 day there this season, but still cool to see their commitment.

Over at Belleayre they've been firing up the guns too per their report so surprising Hunter has been silent.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 3, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Since they're not blowing snow now I think K is done. Heard the rental compressors were lined up & ready to go. Superstar, while it does have massive whales, I don't think they're quite as big as last year. We will see I guess.



Hopefully some "peer pressure" will encourage Mike S at K to have his snowmakers go back out and hook some hoses up at least along SS!!  

With the Snow Logic guns they have lining the vast majority of SS, they have more than enough air with their fixed compressors to make snow there!  It would be quite nice if K burned some diesel tonight and pushed that spine of whales on SS now off to skiers/riders right and "rebuilt" that spine with another snowmaking run the next couple of days in the GOOD temps!


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 3, 2016)

Someone replied to my FB comment that Mount Snow is making snow starting back up tonight, weather permitting.


----------



## jaybird (Mar 3, 2016)

drjeff said:


> Hopefully some "peer pressure" will encourage Mike S at K to have his snowmakers go back out and hook some hoses up at least along SS!!
> 
> With the Snow Logic guns they have lining the vast majority of SS, they have more than enough air with their fixed compressors to make snow there!  It would be quite nice if K burned some diesel tonight and pushed that spine of whales on SS now off to skiers/riders right and "rebuilt" that spine with another snowmaking run the next couple of days in the GOOD temps!



They have adequate snow on Superstar to handle the demand that will occur once all the lightweight areas shutter.
The feeder areas can try to hold it together, but good luck getting people's attention after next week.
A freak storm could change things, but without any base on the ground, that snow will evaporate on impact
Many people have given up on this season already ... so K adding more machine made snow is ludicrous.

Sorry, but unless you are prepared to get a plane ticket, the end of the season of eternal pain is in sight. 

Get your bike, boat or clubs out and turn the page.


----------



## 180 (Mar 3, 2016)

Funky_Catskills said:


> they haven't rolled up the hoses yet...



my sources say it over.  they feel they have enough for the next month


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 3, 2016)

180 said:


> my sources say it over.  they feel they have enough for the next month



The touchup done last week cost between 50k and 100k. Gotta make a balanced decision. And you know me....


----------



## ironhippy (Mar 3, 2016)

My local hill only employees it's snowmaking crew until mid-late february, so we are done making snow.

It's gonna be a sad spring up there, especially since the last 3 years they've closed 100% open on closing day.


----------



## 4aprice (Mar 3, 2016)

Domeskier said:


> For folks near the Poconos, Blue Mt. is reporting that they blew snow on 22 trails last night.   Looks like they might be getting some natural snow tomorrow, too.



Camelback is making snow as well.  Base was holding up ok last weekend.  I'm up for another weekend of spring skiing.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 3, 2016)

Domeskier said:


> For folks near the Poconos, Blue Mt. is reporting that they blew snow on 22 trails last night.   Looks like they might be getting some natural snow tomorrow, too.



Did a few hours there just left, wasn't too bad . Guns are still going, bumps were rock solid . Nightmare bumps were covered enough for fun . Heading up tomorrow and Elk Saturday .


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 3, 2016)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Did a few hours there just left, wasn't too bad . Guns are still going, bumps were rock solid . Nightmare bumps were covered enough for fun . Heading up tomorrow and Elk Saturday .



Looks from the forecast like they might stay rock hard through the weekend, too.  Maybe they'll blow enough snow to keep them from getting scraped down to boilerplate for a few hours at least.  Looking forward to awesome spring conditions next weekend.


----------



## slatham (Mar 3, 2016)

To my surprise Bromley keeps making snow on some core trails. Could be they want to make the Easter Weekend which is the last weekend in March. Suits me as we "hope" to be up that weekend. It would be nice to get some help from Mother Nature but it just does not look good. That said, all those times they showed a snow storm a week out that didn't happen, maybe that will happen with the threatened warm up.


----------



## njdiver85 (Mar 3, 2016)

With all the "luck" we've had this winter, I'm sure there will be a monster snowstorm a few days after the mountains close down for the season.


----------



## ss20 (Mar 3, 2016)

The Patterson Pimple has been pumping out snow all day!  Go Thunder Ridge!!!



Shame on the mega resorts who refuse to make snow!  Kudos to Mohawk as well.  Hoping next week's blowtorch sticks around for the weekend for the legendary closing day (aka FREE SKIING DAY!)  Can't imagine them being open any longer than that.


----------



## catsup948 (Mar 3, 2016)

Berkshire East fired up the guns last night and will continue to blow the next few nights.  They aren't quiting!


----------



## mbedle (Mar 3, 2016)

Blue down here in PA is still got them running tonight.


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 3, 2016)

Domeskier said:


> Looks from the forecast like they might stay rock hard through the weekend, too.  Maybe they'll blow enough snow to keep them from getting scraped down to boilerplate for a few hours at least.  Looking forward to awesome spring conditions next weekend.



Stay out of the bumps for the most part , the troughs have some nasty BLUE ice. Racers edge had good coverage ,Challenge was boiler plate down the middle with some nice stuff on the edges, after tonight groomers should be covered pretty well considering. Impressive effort overall !


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 4, 2016)

Pats Peak was blowing yesterday and this AM.


----------



## oldtimer (Mar 4, 2016)

if you look at the long term forecast, this weekend is it across the Northeast. After Sunday we will once again be in the tropical blower and decent snow making opportunities will be few and far between.


----------



## Hado226 (Mar 4, 2016)

catsup948 said:


> Berkshire East fired up the guns last night and will continue to blow the next few nights.  They aren't quiting!


Mid January conditions on the hill today.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## abc (Mar 5, 2016)

oldtimer said:


> if you look at the long term forecast, this weekend is it across the Northeast. After Sunday we will once again be in the tropical blower and decent snow making opportunities will be few and far between.


That's why I'm skiing this weekend eeven though condition won't be all that fantastic. I'm afraid next weekend will be even worse than this week.


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 5, 2016)

Whiteface looks like they were/are making snow today. Works for me for Monday-Wed!


----------



## goldsbar (Mar 6, 2016)

Belleayre was making snow yesterday.  Most bump trails were "firm" to put it nicely.  Groomer conditions varied, but the rain damage was clearly evident.  Still an overall decent day.


----------



## JimG. (Mar 6, 2016)

goldsbar said:


> Belleayre was making snow yesterday.  Most bump trails were "firm" to put it nicely.  Groomer conditions varied, but the rain damage was clearly evident.  Still an overall decent day.



Belleayre has been making snow all week. 

Firm is putting it nicely; stayed home today after 2 days of skiing firm bumps at Belle. 

Tomorrow at Elk should be good.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 6, 2016)

Cranmore has clearly been making snow. The surface is great today.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 6, 2016)

Plattekill making snow today.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcb890 (Mar 7, 2016)

Mount Snow was blowing snow overnights this weekend.  The snow yesterday was quite hard overall, but consistent and really not that bad.


----------



## dlague (Mar 7, 2016)

Snow making is truly done for the season!


----------



## Edd (Mar 7, 2016)

At least this is happening at Loon. Nice to see.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 7, 2016)

Talked to 2 snowmaking frends at Cannon and they are done despite what is on thier website.If they do make snow it will be the maintainance or other workers.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 7, 2016)

All second hand info, but the word at the River is they will make as long as its cold enough this season.  No plan on stopping any time soon.


----------



## Rushski (Mar 7, 2016)

Friday had Pat's Peak blowing on pieces of a couple of trails.  Small enough to make it worthwhile I guess...


----------



## fahz (Mar 7, 2016)

Sunday 3/6 at Whiteface they were blowing snow.  Pretty evident on some trails that snow was being stockpiled.


----------



## dlague (Mar 7, 2016)

Edd said:


> At least this is happening at Loon. Nice to see.
> 
> View attachment 19460



Nice but poof it will be gone tomorrow!


----------



## Edd (Mar 7, 2016)

dlague said:


> Nice but poof it will be gone tomorrow!



Probably, but on this page you can see a few places have been and may continue to blow snow. Someone posted this sentiment lately and it bears repeating:


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 7, 2016)

Smuggs was making snow eod on both Friday and Saturday.


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 7, 2016)

Bob R said:


> All second hand info, but the word at the River is they will make as long as its cold enough this season.  No plan on stopping any time soon.



Same at Loon.  Official word from the mountain with caveat as needed.


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Mar 7, 2016)

I was at Mountain Creek today and they had obviously been making snow last night.  The mountain looks in pretty good shape considering the weather this season.  No more snowmaking temps anytime soon so I figure they are done making snow.

Mt. Peter has also continued making snow but they are probably done snowmaking now too.  I think Mt. Peter will close after next weekend, probably Mountain Creek too, but they might make another week.


----------



## Jully (Mar 7, 2016)

Bob R said:


> All second hand info, but the word at the River is they will make as long as its cold enough this season.  No plan on stopping any time soon.



I think it might be more of a resurface as needed as long as it's cold enough. There have been a few days recently where it's been cold and they haven't been blowing to my knowledge.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 8, 2016)

Jully said:


> I think it might be more of a resurface as needed as long as it's cold enough. There have been a few days recently where it's been cold and they haven't been blowing to my knowledge.



I expect Thurs, Friday and Sat nights.  Sunday and Monday night were cold enough.

 Guess is they will See what the next storm does on Thurs and back at it Friday.  Touching up some beginner terrain if cold enough and hit Barker,Spruce or NP.


----------



## machski (Mar 8, 2016)

Bob R said:


> I expect Thurs, Friday and Sat nights.  Sunday and Monday night were cold enough.
> 
> Guess is they will See what the next storm does on Thurs and back at it Friday.  Touching up some beginner terrain if cold enough and hit Barker,Spruce or NP.



I also suspect if they locked any bulk electrical rates, that only ran through February.  So I'm guessing they will play any peak vs off peak pricing games if it lines up with cold air this month as well, in regards to snowmaking.


----------



## Vortex (Mar 8, 2016)

machski said:


> I also suspect if they locked any bulk electrical rates, that only ran through February.  So I'm guessing they will play any peak vs off peak pricing games if it lines up with cold air this month as well, in regards to snowmaking.




Excellent point. They will be smart about it.  We all have sources, and they seem to be all saying the same things about continued snow making.


----------



## dlague (Mar 8, 2016)

As I said before, as of yesterday, snow making chances are minimal going forward based on the forecast.  Temps will drop into the twenties a few times at night but warm up during the day resulting in minimal gains.  Maybe maintaining status quo is what they want now.  Next window which will be a test will be Friday night after that things look like slim chances to none except possibly more northern areas where even Stowe might not be north enough.


----------



## machski (Mar 8, 2016)

dlague said:


> As I said before, as of yesterday, snow making chances are minimal going forward based on the forecast.  Temps will drop into the twenties a few times at night but warm up during the day resulting in minimal gains.  Maybe maintaining status quo is what they want now.  Next window which will be a test will be Friday night after that things look like slim chances to none except possibly more northern areas where even Stowe might not be north enough.



Not that I trust longer range forecasts this year, but end of March could see more winter like conditions.  If SR looses a significant amount between now and then, it would not surprise me to see them shore up Barker and South Ridge that late.  They did it back in '12 I think, the year with the almost 80 stretch around March 22.


----------



## machski (Mar 9, 2016)

Interesting to see guns and hose set up on Top Gun at Sunday River.  They haven't made on that trail yet this year.  Hmmmm.......


----------



## xwhaler (Mar 9, 2016)

King Pine reports that they blew snow last night


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 10, 2016)

machski said:


> Interesting to see guns and hose set up on Top Gun at Sunday River.  They haven't made on that trail yet this year.  Hmmmm.......


Doubt very much if they would make snow on a trail that has not had it yet.Makes no sense.


----------



## Dickc (Mar 10, 2016)

Unless it gets colder, snowmaking is done and so is the snow!


----------



## crank (Mar 15, 2016)

Heard Stowe made snow last night.


----------



## cdskier (Mar 15, 2016)

crank said:


> Heard Stowe made snow last night.



I find that a bit hard to believe...temps were rising overnight and even at the summit the window for snowmaking would have been relatively short unless you really want to blow snow in marginal conditions. What would have been the point? If true, you'd also think they would be bragging about it in their snow report.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 15, 2016)

cdskier said:


> I find that a bit hard to believe...temps were rising overnight and even at the summit the window for snowmaking would have been relatively short unless you really want to blow snow in marginal conditions. What would have been the point? If true, you'd also think they would be bragging about it in their snow report.



The reality is right now for basically any resort out there, if they make some snow, the reasoning behind it probably has more to do with testing some demo snow gun and it's performance in marginal temperatures than actual base enhancement


----------



## cdskier (Mar 15, 2016)

Fair point...and I could understand that if that's what they did. Wasn't thinking of testing potential new equipment.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 15, 2016)

http://www.mountsnow.com/our-media/blog/kellys-blog/new-blog-1690/

Wasn't expecting to read this today from my home mountain!!!

Fan guns back on Friday! 

Now I just have to hope that my kids race that was scheduled for Saturday at Willard Mt, near Albany doesn't get rescheduled/moved to either Okemo or Stratton as I have heard rumors it might be this weekend, so I can enjoy some fresh fan gun snow one more time this year!!


----------



## Vortex (Mar 16, 2016)

[h=3]Today at Sunday River[/h]Before we get into the report, we have some exciting news for you: Despite the rumors, we are _not done_ making snow. *Snowmaking returns* Friday night and will run night shifts as long as temps allow. Why? Because it's what we do. It's our promise to our skiers that will be provide the best experience possible. And if that means making snow six months straight, then we'll do it.


----------



## frapcap (Mar 16, 2016)

Wildcat plans on blowing on Friday based on their FB post. 
Glad to hear it!!


----------



## mbedle (Mar 16, 2016)

Pretty amazing and a good testament to how short of a season we've had this year.


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 16, 2016)

I wonder if Hunter will be next to announce, since it seems like a bunch of Peak resorts are doing so.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 16, 2016)

andrec10 said:


> I wonder if Hunter will be next to announce, since it seems like a bunch of Peak resorts are doing so.



What they choose to do will make a statement about how Peaks views Hunter. They are not blowing at all of their mountains. For example, they'll let Crotched and Attitash go out with a whimper.


----------



## hammer (Mar 16, 2016)

yeggous said:


> What they choose to do will make a statement about how Peaks views Hunter. They are not blowing at all of their mountains. For example, they'll let Crotched and Attitash go out with a whimper.


I can actually understand why...Crotched is too far south to make it worthwhile and from what I've seen Attitash has never been a late season player.  We stayed right across the street from Attitash this past weekend and still decided to go to Wildcat...and I'm glad we did.


----------



## yeggous (Mar 16, 2016)

hammer said:


> I can actually understand why...Crotched is too far south to make it worthwhile and from what I've seen Attitash has never been a late season player.  We stayed right across the street from Attitash this past weekend and still decided to go to Wildcat...and I'm glad we did.



It's not the latitude. Crotched is marginally further north than Mt Snow. It is a business decision. Crotched does not get the crowds from the Mid-Atlantic. Attitash does not make sense when you can consolidate operations 20 minutes up the road at Wildcat where there elevation is more favorable


----------



## hammer (Mar 16, 2016)

yeggous said:


> It's not the latitude. Crotched is marginally further north than Mt Snow. It is a business decision. Crotched does not get the crowds from the Mid-Atlantic. Attitash does not make sense when you can consolidate operations 20 minutes up the road at Wildcat where there elevation is more favorable


You're correct...Crotched is pretty much a day trip area for metro Boston.  Comment should have said too far south in NH.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 22, 2016)

Not that it applies to more than a few people, and I don't think that any of them are AZ'ers, but a friend of mine who owns a ski shop up at Mount Snow, and is a member at The Hermitage Club, posted a video on FB this morning after his morning skin up to the summit of the Hermitage and said that they were making snow THIS MORNING still!  Looking of the Hermitage's web page, that was confirmed in their ops plan for this week, and that next weekend is closing weekend for them.

Once again, the Hermitage's operations model pretty much dictates that you throw most every traditional thought of ski area operations out the window, and also that is seems like it is working out financially for the club, something so few private ski clubs have been able to do on more than just a small hill scale

Kudo's to them for keeping the system running this late in the season


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 22, 2016)

drjeff said:


> Not that it applies to more than a few people, and I don't think that any of them are AZ'ers, but a friend of mine who owns a ski shop up at Mount Snow, and is a member at The Hermitage Club, posted a video on FB this morning after his morning skin up to the summit of the Hermitage and said that they were making snow THIS MORNING still!  Looking of the Hermitage's web page, that was confirmed in their ops plan for this week, and that next weekend is closing weekend for them.
> 
> Once again, the Hermitage's operations model pretty much dictates that you throw most every traditional thought of ski area operations out the window, and also that is seems like it is working out financially for the club, something so few private ski clubs have been able to do on more than just a small hill scale
> 
> Kudo's to them for keeping the system running this late in the season



Who cares about a private club taking care of their entitled clientele ? Kudos ? - for the ridiculous cost of the place and the lame terrain they offer the least they can do is make snow and run lifts.


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 22, 2016)

WWF-VT said:


> Who cares about a private club taking care of their entitled clientele ? Kudos ? - for the ridiculous cost of the place and the lame terrain they offer the least they can do is make snow and run lifts.



I found it to be both interesting and surprising.


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 22, 2016)

Sunday River blew on 6 trails into this morning as well.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 22, 2016)

I think SR was the only public are to make snow last night.


----------



## Newpylong (Mar 22, 2016)

WWF-VT said:


> Who cares about a private club taking care of their entitled clientele ? Kudos ? - for the ridiculous cost of the place and the lame terrain they offer the least they can do is make snow and run lifts.



Who pissed in your Cheerios?


----------



## machski (Mar 22, 2016)

chuckstah said:


> Sunday River blew on 6 trails into this morning as well.



And they skied awesome!


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 22, 2016)

I'll be checking them out tomorrow hopefully with a fresh coating of natural.


----------

